# Cam test shots



## Battou (Dec 15, 2007)

I thought I should find out if this thing was worth having around so I went out and rifled off some shots with it, I figured my next planed abandoned building shoot would suffice as an out door test subject. Sadly only one the indoor test done at home made it and it was totally unsalvageable

As for the out door subject, I will provide details about that when I get shots of it with a good camera. 





































Return to camera review


----------



## Payt (Dec 16, 2007)

Yay for cheap gas!


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

At the time he took off those where the higest prices in town......But that is another story. I'll get to that later with deicent pictures to acompany it.


----------

